# Hot Chocolate Recipe Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good, rich, hot chocolate recipe, preferably something that'll be good for breakfast or an afternoon snack. Any thoughts?

Kind regards,

Shel


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

16 oz. Milk
3.8 oz sugar
4 tbls cocoa powder(unsweetened)
1 tsp vanilla

Heat the milk and sugar to a close to a boil and turn off heat....sift the cocoa powder and then wisk it into the hot milk...once fully incorporated add the vanilla...heat the milk again if it cools too much...

Great hot chocolate...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

http://www.cheftalk.com/content/disp...?articleid=204


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, that qualifies as dessert!

I've used this one from Gale Gand, but I use 2% milk and maybe a splash of half and half. It's pretty good even if you sub Splenda for the sugar (as I must these days....).

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci...ml?rsrc=search


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm particularly fond of Mexican Hot Chocolate, especially Ibarra brand. Just mix with whole milk per the directions and be sure to froth. Also, I like mine just this side of searingly hot.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

This one is from Robert Linxe of La Maison Du Choclat
7 oz Bittersweet chocolate
2 cups Whole milk
1 cup water
2-1/2 Tablespoons Unsweetened Cocoa Powder
1/2 Vanilla bean (split) Optional
Finely chop the chocolate and set aside. In a saucepan combine the water, milk, cocoa powder and vanilla bean, and bring to a boil. Once it boils turn down the heat and add the chocolate. Stir occasionally.
Strain through a fine chinoise over another sauce pan and allow to cool, Stir occasionally.
Just prior to serving, gently reheat, but don't allow a boil.
If you make this several hours in advance it allows the flavors and texture of the chocolate to develop


----------



## daryllau (Jan 12, 2007)

whoa... yummy! I think the bittersweet chocolate is a great addition to it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*COOL*_ *(HOT actually).* _*LOL.*_

I'm picking up a thread going on five(5) years old. Crack me up. 
[h1]Lavender Hot Chocolate[/h1][h1]http://www.treehugger.com/easy-vegetarian-recipes/lavender-hot-chocolate.html[/h1]


Jerry James Stone

Living / Easy Vegetarian Recipes



_*(lots more pics in link)*_


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Italian Hot Chocolate

this is to hot chocolate as espresso is to coffee, but way nicer!

for each cup (by eye)

a heaping tablespoon cocoa (dutch process is what they use here)

about 1 heaping tablespoon to two tablespoons sugar

a pinch salt (italians don;t generally put it but it enhances the flavor - just a few grains will do)

mix these in a small pot.

Add a couple of tbsp water to make a paste (this way you get no lumps) and then add about a half or third of a  cup water.  (water makes the chocolate taste stronger, so try it, you'll be surprised)

cook over low heat, simmering, till it somewhat thickens (the cocoa doesn't thicken a lot, but if you like it very thick, like many Italians like it, where you can take it with a spoon, then add 1/4 tsp of cornstarch with the cocoa and sugar. 

Add the rest of the cup of milk and continue heating till it's very hot. 

I find the american hot chocolate, that i used to love, to pale in comparison. 

(Interestingly, perversely, I prefer american coffee to espresso, though - no accounting for taste)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I use vanilla, in addtition to the cocoa and sugar when making "regular" chocolate syrup.. Like Siduri's Italian method, syrup is a first step for me.

I make hot chocolate with frothed milk (using the steamer from my espresso machine) by putting the syrup in the bottom of the cup, adding a little frothed milk and stirring it in to lighten the chocolate, then filling the mug with steamed milk and garnishing with cocoa powder or cinnamon.

Mexican chocolate (pronounced choh-koh-LA-tay) is already seasoned with all kinds of good stuff. Heat your milk (or water), put it in the blender with a piece of Abuelita or Ibarra, and blend to a froth. Add rum or brandy if you like. Me likey.

Frothing is a very important step in making hot chocolate, it lends a much richer mouthfeel. The "old school" method was to use a hand frother/whisk called a_ molonillo de chocolate_ (hot chocolate was invented in Mexico). The blender works better than a molinillo, but use it or not every kitchen needs one.

BDL


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I use dutch cacao powder (Vanhouten) in milk. Heat milk, add sugar, whisk the cacao in a little cold milk and add to the milk when boiling. That's it.

Very few times I use chopped dark chocolate (60%). Simply add boiling sweetened milk on the chocolate and stir.

Have you tried a dash of Amaretto in it?

http://www.vanhoutendrinks.com/en/180anniversary


----------



## southern gal (Aug 20, 2011)

this is for hot chocolate recipe wanted. If you get a can of hershey's cocoa it should have the recipe on the can, if not here it is:1/2 cup of sugar,1/4 cup hershey's cocoa, dash of salt, 1/3 cup of hot water, 3/4 tsp. of vanilla, 4 cups of milk. Mix sugar,cocoa and salt in saucepan, stir in water mix really good until all cocoa is mixed in. Cook and stir over medium heat until mixture boils, boil and stir for two minutes, stir in milk and heat until hot, do not boil again. Makes six servings of hot cocoa, it is really the best there is. You can add marshmallows or whip cream. Um Um good!


----------



## haiku (Jul 7, 2011)

I make one that's utterly decadent and good in espresso-sized portions. I use an improvised double boiler (pot of water on the stove, metal bowl over the pot).

Take a few blocks of good dark chocolate - I like going for 70-85% here. 1-3 tsp sugar (depending on how sweet you like it), cinnamon to taste, and a tsp of water. Stir it around until the chocolate melts (it will be grainy with the water/sugar). Then add milk and fresh cream (or milk and ice cream, if I have no cream ) and whisk away until it's a all mixed in nicely, with a good froth, and heated to your liking. Pour and enjoy.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Morning Shel,

This Hot Chocolate recipe is the one that is served at the oldest Chocolatería in Madrid Capital since the mid 1800s, called San Gines in downtown Madrid which is located right in back of the San Gines Church. Hope that it works out ...

San Gines Tangerine ( or Orange ) Scented Hot Chocolate Spanish Style ...

2 Cups whole milk ( do not use low fat or fat free milk )

4 ounces bittersweet chocolate ( brand of choice, I use Lindt or Sprüngli from Switzerland ) and / or sweetened chocolate ( do not use Unsweetened )

3 two by one inch strips of tangerine or orange peel from the zest, however, scrape off white parts with a sharp knife 

1/2 tsp. Instant Espresso ( Nescafé Brand or select one that you prefer )

1/8 tsp. ground Nutmeg

1. Mix all ingredients with a wooden spoon in a medium heavy sauce pan

2) Stir over low heat until the chocolate melts

3) Increase heat and just bring to boil, stirring frequently

4) Remove from heat and whisk until thick and frothy

5) Replace the heating process and whisk again

6) Discard the orange or tangerine strips

7) Let stand at room temperature for 10 minutes and just before serving, Repeat and bring to boil again and then, whisk it again and remove from heat

8) Pour into large ceramic mugs, sip and savour the distinguished exilir and orange or tangerine aromas

Margcata.


----------

